# Carved Coffee



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a new stick I made for a raffle a organization will hold in the spring. The wood coffee. It was wonderful to carve but sadly Tree Line no longer offers it.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice! Do I see a lathe in the background? Are you a fellow turner?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Rad. Yes that's a small jet, I do some turning. Mostly Pens. I turn a few cane shafts on my Shop Smith also.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I was admiring the sticks you showed in the post "Sharing some work." I really liked the wood spirit stick clamped in the vise. The long, gaunt face reminded me of antique Gothic sculpture.

Speaking of coffee, its a good looking stick, but is it from a coffee tree, as in the tree that grows the beans I use for breakfast drink? That would be the first time I've ever seen that wood.

If so, what was it like to work?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I was also wondering that RAD but those trees only grow in tropical temps dont they?

I did manage to grow a coffee tree from a seedling for about 3 years but lost it,was hoping to get coffee beans of it never did, apparently takes about 6 years before they bear fruit Underastane there are 2 types of coffee one for the best ground and one for the cheap instant stuff.The cheaper coffee tree bears fruit after 3 years i understand ,never seen one bear fruit .



CV3 said:


> This is a new stick I made for a raffle a organization will hold in the spring. The wood coffee. It was wonderful to carve but sadly Tree Line no longer offers it.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes form the coffee bush or tree that gives us the coffee bean.That is what I was told when I ask the people at Tree Line. Wsh I could get more.


----------

